# Nitrate/Nitrite balance?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

At pH 7, are nitrates and nitrites equal to each other in regards to fish safety? Or does one still override the other at that ph?


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I think that nitrites are alot more lethal then nitrates at any level!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fishman said:


> I think that nitrites are alot more lethal then nitrates at any level!


 True








Nitrite levels must *always* be kept as close to zero as possible!


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

If your tank is cycled properly than your nitrites will always be at zero but you will always have nitrates to deal with!

I think


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fishman said:


> If your tank is cycled properly than your nitrites will always be at zero but you will always have nitrates to deal with!
> 
> I think


 Yes: nitrates are the final product of the tank's cycle (and therefore will always be present in your tank in increasing amounts). They are removed by doing water changes.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> water changes.










KEY, as long as you keep up with the minimum schelduled changes you should be fine


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

i thought nitrates were not dangerous to fish?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

25% water changes a week is *Ideal* right?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

25% per week is fine! Opinions on what is ideal will differ fromperson to person, though...

And nitrates are not nearly as harmful as ammonia or nitrites, but high quantities are still very dangerous to fish.


----------

